# Gasket???



## RNMike (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi friends, 
Just doing the initial burn in on my Rec Tec RT700 and I was wondering about some sort of gasket to seal the lid. Pros, cons, suggestions...Yes, I’m a total noob


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 12, 2018)

A man's got to know his limitations...

Hi Mike,
Unless all the smoke in the chamber is going out a leak, it isn't that important to fuss over it.
Every sm00ker I've ever had leaks some smoke. I don't care if it does. It has to have stale out and fresh in.
Too often I see folks fussing over any leakage. It's no big deal.
Adds to the ambiance of the yard party. Even if it is only you, yourself, and Mike out there.

Now a septic tank, or a cesspool, those are things that you don't want their sweet aroma wafting around. :confused::rolleyes:

Nice puppy in your Avatar...;)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 12, 2018)

What SonnyE said.  You need some airflow in there.


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 12, 2018)

You want smoke moving through the smoker, not just sitting in there getting stale.


----------



## RNMike (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks friends! So don’t “F” with it...got it. That’s Penelope in my avatar...no, you can’t eat her!


----------



## smokininidaho (Aug 12, 2018)

I use these type gaskets on my WSM, cheap charcoal grill and my Kamado, they work great, help keep temps steady, I only want the smoke coming from the chimney or top vents not leaking all over the place, opinions vary though.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Sm-Med-mini-Big-Green-Egg-gasket-wool-smoker-bbq-felt-750-x-125-self-stick/171054606374?epid=4008412711&hash=item27d3a62826:g:HbwAAOSwEK9T2xW4&_sacat=0&_nkw=bbq+felt+gasket&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## RNMike (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks smokininidaho! We were visiting relatives in Nampa last week!


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 13, 2018)

RNMike said:


> Thanks friends! So don’t “F” with it...got it. That’s Penelope in my avatar...no, you can’t eat her!



I wouldn't bother right away. Take it low and slow, like Bar-B-Que.
Do some ques, drink a few brews, think about it.
And of course, ask Penelope. She's as smart as any of us out here.

I had a Sir Francis Bacon once. He was always ready for a good belly rub.


----------



## RNMike (Aug 13, 2018)

SonnyE, best response yet! I will follow your advice. Doing some beef jerky & ribs tomorrow for the first smoke...I of course will be having a few cold frosty beverages I have Stone Go To IPA on tap right now.
Penelope too loves a good belly rub


----------

